# club member in crash and a dead TT



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

just to let you all know that Vaiva (redsilverpink) had another car smash into her kermit TT this morning and wrote it off......she is in hospital awaiting an op for a broken wrist at present......and i for one wish her a speedy recovery. i am getting her home addy to send flowers to her and currently have a budget of £30 from me jamman and adam_tt. anyone else wishing to donate to some flowers please post here or pm me with details........and i would love to send an official get well from the TTOC if the admin team can pm me a reply please.....

update........they are keeping her in for major surgery tomorrow due to nerve damage and they only give a 30% chance of her having full use of her arm again, other driver walked away unhurt and she had only just had it serviced!!!


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

you have PM


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

phope said:


> you have PM


thank you peter....responded too


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

£30 on it's way to Gazzer from club funds towards flowers, oh, and for some chocs too


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

she will hate me for it but will order in morning peter and post receipts so users can claim for on vat
thanks everyone for helping a TTOC member in distress


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Sorry to hear about this, know who she is but never met her.

Hope the op goes ok 

Paul


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

yes please wish her our very very best wishes . . . . and hope shes feeling ok


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

for all of you that donated to vaiva's gift cause i have just ordered her a pamper set http://basketsgalore.co.uk/gifts-for/pa ... amper.html wasn't quite enough but i have covered the rest as she is a close friend. thx to all of you for the generosity to a fellow TTOC member xxx


----------



## biggc (Jan 9, 2012)

Get Well soon


----------

